# eco friendliest lip balm packaging



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm looking into buying containers for my lip balm that will be sold in the future. What is the greenest option out there?


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 21, 2009)

..


----------



## carebear (Jun 21, 2009)

probably a small tin - which you can then re-use for something else like storing beads or seed or the like.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

I was thinking that aluminum tins would be better than plastic tubes. I saw this http://www.gracefruit.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=735 and I'm thinking about it. It's a good deal.


----------



## madpiano (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure where you are in the UK but Carshalton Lavender have glass lip balm jars with a plastic screw lid. They are 15ml in size, slightly larger but very nice. 

People could bring these back for refills (throw away the lid and sterilize the glass jar) or recycle them in the seperate bins.


----------



## LomondSoap (Jun 23, 2009)

I would think aluminium is the most eco friendly, it's easy to recycle but whether people do is another matter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I haven't heard of Carshalton Lavender. I'll google  

LomondSoap, that's very true.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Could you use the tins and make a refill for the tin, I do this with my solid lotions. My testers really like the idea of the refill, less garbage for the landfill and less expensive for the customer. I shrink wrap the refills.

Kitn


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 28, 2009)

I use slider tins, too.


----------

